# pb applications après plantage...



## tehoa (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, voici la difficulté à laquelle je suis confronté:

- mon iPad (16 G°, WiFi) s'est bloqué pendant que j'étais en train de télécharger l'édition du jour de 20 Minutes (écran blanc, aucune commande ne répond, 10 bonnes minutes pour qu'il réponde à nouveau)

- hier: sauvegarde via iTunes, particulièrement longue...

- ensuite, et dans l'ordre: difficultés à se connecter à l'Apple Store (WiFi OK pourtant) et certaines applis ne fonctionnent plus: BFM TV et Libération (pas encore tout essayé).

Que dois je faire à votre avis: un reset, une restauration (est ce la même chose) ou contacter direct le SAV...?
Merci beaucoup par avance pour vos lumières,


----------



## salamander (23 Juin 2010)

Perso, depuis le début je trouve l'accès au store super long par rapport à un iPhone, et je te confirme bfmtv ne marche plus, chez moi ça reste bloqué sur l'animation d'acceuil bfm..peut être un problème de chez eux.


----------



## sapiens07 (23 Juin 2010)

pareil plantage avec 20 minutes 2 fois sur 3 jours, donc reboot obligatoire. sinon Pareil Itunes long.


----------



## joinman (23 Juin 2010)

Concernant BFMTV hier cela ne fonctionnait plus mais maintenant tout est ok.


----------

